

Ask HN: Synectics - zeynel1

Is anyone using this technique http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synectics for creative problem solving? I just liked this principle: "Trust things that are alien, and alienate things that are trusted."
======
zeynel1
The link: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synectics>

